# Problema Chromium: fatica nelle pagine flash...

## jezet

Salve ragazzi, ho un problema con Chromium: ovvero quando vado ad aprire le pagine che hanno parecchie applicazioni in Flash a volte non me le apre e mi dice di fare "kill" della pagina oppure di aspettare... ma è inutile...  rimane cmq sul caricamento senza visualizzarla mai... quello che mi sorprende è che se la stessa pagina la apro con Firefox non ho nessun problema... altra cosa strana è che il problema non è costante nel tempo, infatti non succede sempre, ma và a momenti...

Grazie, ciao a tutti

Eg

----------

## ago

versione di flash e chromium magari ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jezet

Si certo scusa... 

- www-client/chromium 5.0.375.127

- www-plugins/adobe-flash 10.1.82.76!m!s

----------

## ago

Molto strano, al momento uso il tuo stesso software sia su x86 che amd64 e non ho problemi, anzi li ho con firefox.

L'unica cosa che al momento mi passa per la testa è le flag di compilazione, posteresti un 

```
emerge --info
```

?

----------

## jezet

ecco:

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Sep 2010 17:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch prelink protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                                              

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                               

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dirac downloadorder dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode esd exif extras fam fbconf ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 java jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libass libcaca libnotify live lzo mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png pnm policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime radio readline reflection rtsp schroedinger sdl sensord session speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg svga sysfs tcpd teletext tga theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vidix vorbis wma-fixed x264 x86 xanim xcb xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

ciao e grazie

Eg

----------

## ago

nessun anomalia...tranne aver tolto -O1 nelle LDFLAGS, quindi potresti mettere:

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} altreflags"
```

N.B. ${LDFLAGS} include quelle di default che sono -O1 e --as-needed, cmq fai qualche prova e ved i emerge --info che dice

Questo non c'entra con il problema...è giusto un consiglio extra dato che hai postato le info

----------

## jezet

ciao, guarda io avevo aggiunto questo al make.conf:

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"
```

----------

## ago

Appunto, in quel modo hai omesso -O1.

Puoi settare la tua variabile cosi:

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}"
```

Teoricamente non servirebbe, perché se elimini quello che hai inserito in make.conf viene settato automaticamente il default nel profilo, ma in questo modo ti trovi già a cavallo se in futuro dovessi aggiungere altre flag.(vedi esempio precedente)

----------

## jezet

Ok, allora seguirò il tuo consiglio... cmq ritornando al problema di Chromium, in questi ultimi due giorni si stà verificando molto meno... magari è stata aggiornata qualche lib... non che io me abbia notato niente di particolare in aggiornamento... ma fatto stà che i crash si sono notevolmente ridotti...

grazie per la dritta... ciaooo

Eg

----------

## ago

se hai tempo da perdere ricompila il sistema in modo di applicare la nuova flag a tutti i pacchetti  :Wink: 

----------

## jezet

beh non ci vuole tanto tempo a dare un 

```
 emerge -eDN world 
```

poi è lui che faticherà   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

